# Pricing to clear building lot



## Ironxylem (Mar 21, 2007)

I got a request to quote on clearing a 2 acre lot. Theres are fair bit of scruband some timber. I've never priced a job like this before. Does anyone have a system that works for them. Any advice is appreciated...


----------



## ASD (Mar 21, 2007)

try the search tab:deadhorse:


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 21, 2007)

What is your rate? daily or hourly? How many days/hours will the job take? Do you have the equipment to move the wood? On site and offsite. Do the chips go or stay? All questions you need to be able to answer to bid effectively to be competitive and not lose your shirt.


----------



## A. Stanton (Mar 21, 2007)

I had a 1/3 acre cleared for my new garage. The guy cut about 30 good-sized trees and took the trunks away for firewood. He left me the tops and stumps. For this he charged $1,500 and this was in the summer of 2002.
I asked for the tops so that I could pick at em for firewood.
I should of also added that the guy was running a special at the time: any building lot, one(1) acre or smaller cleared for a flat fee of $1,500.
I couldn't write the check fast enough.


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 21, 2007)

A. Stanton said:


> I had a 1/3 acre cleared for my new garage. The guy cut about 30 good-sized trees and took the trunks away for firewood. He left me the tops and stumps. For this he charged $1,500 and this was in the summer of 2002.




That's not clearing. I fhe left a pile of chips and stumps it would have been cleared. Double that price and then some more.


----------



## Mtnman4ever (Mar 25, 2007)

A. Stanton said:


> I had a 1/3 acre cleared for my new garage. The guy cut about 30 good-sized trees and took the trunks away for firewood. He left me the tops and stumps. For this he charged $1,500 and this was in the summer of 2002.
> I asked for the tops so that I could pick at em for firewood.
> I should of also added that the guy was running a special at the time: any building lot, one(1) acre or smaller cleared for a flat fee of $1,500.
> I couldn't write the check fast enough.



You got a hell of a deal there . depending on he size of the trees


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 28, 2007)

Man,Around here they want it done for logs


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 28, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Man,Around here they want it done for logs



Around here, that is called logging, and the tops stay where they fall.


----------



## The WoodButcher (Jun 17, 2007)

*


ropensaddle said:



Man,Around here they want it done for logs   

Click to expand...

I gotta say Ditto to that. I get it all the time, "If you come clear my 5 acre lot, "I'll GIVE you all the logs". WOW,.......... I would hate to think, I was working my butt off,..... for logs  . I ain't NEVER been able to spend one. On top of that, most of the time they only have large sticks nothing worth milling. I don't do land clearing, I have a sawmill, but everybody seems to think I will clear there land for the logs. Now if they have good logs, I will go cut the good sawlogs and haul them away but thats it, no debris removal. I have a few tree service friends that keep me in logs pretty good, but I gotta watch for yard trees and tramp metal. 
Just my 2 cents.  *


----------

